# Amplificador z-30 Sinclair Diagrama y pbc



## tecnicdeso (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola queria hacer una aportacion de un amplificador historico, ya que salió en 1969, y que rendía unos 20W rms con cuatro componentes baratos. 
Este que hay publicado es una version ligeramente adecuada a los componentes actuales y funciona perfectamente.

"Durante los años 60, Sinclair ideó el Proyect60, un amplificador Hi-Fi que se vendía por módulos. Uno de Estos módulos es el Z30, que vio la luz en Noviembre de 1969 bajo la marca Sinclair Radionics Ltd.
Con un tamaño de 75 mm x 55 mm y tan sólo 34 gramos !!!, el amplificador entrega 20 Watios de potencia real.
Al año siguiente, salió el Z50, muy similar pero con más potencia y sin problemas de temperatura"

Curioso vintage.


----------



## thors (Ene 24, 2007)

¿¿ tienes el diagrama original


----------



## eapuentes (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola, copado y simple, muy buen aporte.

Supongo que el amplificador es mono, decime si me equivoco.

Los transistores que van con el disipador son los 2n3055? En la foto  los componentes grandes y amarillos que son dos , son capacitores electroliticos? 

Si es asi son dos, pero en el diagrama creo ver solo uno, aclara estas dudas y cualquier otra que pueda surgir asi queda todo claro para que cualquiera lo pueda llevar a cabo sin problemas.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 28, 2007)

Lo que disponia de este circuito es lo que veis ahí, aunque creo que hace años sustituí los obsoletos transistores por 2n3055, e incluso pueden ser sustituidos por un amplio abanico de trnasistores como el TIP33C, BD243C, cualquiere transistor del estilo que tenga mas de 60v. Por cierto los condensadores que tienen polaridad son electroliticos, los que no, ceramicos. Saludos

Funciona perfectamente y es muy económico. Unos 4 Euros por canal. Una buena opción para hifi. He realizado una unidad con transistores BC337, 327, BC557 Y TIP35C- Sorprendente, además nada complicado.

He encontrado la pcb, pueden remitirse a este tema:

Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores


----------



## comando_co (Jun 22, 2009)

Yo estuve mirando en la Web acerca de ese sinclair Z-30 y parece que es bastante viejito, y que tiene problemas de sobrecalentamiento.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 17, 2012)

gracias amigo, me ayudaste en casi todos mis temas jeje, los voy a cambiar a todos total tengo para tirar para arribla excepto los tips  jeje saludos gracias dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2013)




----------



## unmonje (Jun 28, 2022)

Se nota que en algún momento sus productores dieron cuenta del problema térmico y aventuraron un mensaje en la parte de atrás de la placa amplificadora, para informar a sus compradores coetáneos, que no recomendaban el uso del mismo, a una tensión eléctrica mayor de 35 voltios (sin signos, es decir TOTAL y así resolvieron el problema técnico, no contemplado en el circuito original (+/- 20 volts.)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2022)

Esto lo encontré recién y es la historia completa (y hay algunos circuitos también) de los equipos Sinclair desde 1969 hasta que desapareció:
            Planet Sinclair: Audio         
Me llaman la atención los precios en libras...tienen dos punto decimales   que lo único que se me ocurre es que estén expresados en libras, chelines y peniques...por que otra explicación no lo encuentro..


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 28, 2022)

Con ese circuto se hicieron muchas fiestas y se concebieron bastantes hijos en su época.....un respeto 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------

